# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  نظام قدیم به پایان رسید

## God_of_war

کیا مثل من ناراحتن از خروج نظام قدیم  و ورود نظام جدید . یه جورایی نظام قدیم مثل رزیدنت اویل ۴ هر چقدر تمومش کنی بازم از اول بری حال میده. ولی ما هیچ وقت نتونستیم تمومش کنیم چه نوستالژی غم انگیزی . هر سال می گفتم این کنکور رو بدم کتابا رو میفروشم یه پولی به جیب میزنم انقدر لفتش دادم سال بعد باید بعد کنکور اتیشش بزنم با این انتخابی کردن نظام کنکور هم همه رفتن نظام جدید حتی  دیگه کلاس کنکور نظام قدیم هم برگزار نمیشه. فقط از نظام قدیم اسمش به جا مونده خودش دفن شد رفت . من که به شخصه اصلا با کتابای نظام جدید حال نمی کنم یاد کتاب داستان قصه های کودکی میوفتم که کارتونای رنگی داشت مخصوصا زیستش.

----------


## reza fff

زیادم تو موده کنکور بودن خوب نیست..چ نظام جدید چ قدیم..ولی پسر منو تو باید از خودمون بپرسیم بازیه کنکورو تا کی میخوایم ادامه بدیم اونم بهترین لحظات عمرو تو جوونی

----------


## MehranWilson

قبلا گفتم بازم میگم
یه پایان تلخ بهتر از یه تلخیه بی پایانه
یجا این بازی کثیف کنکور رو تموم کنید

----------


## God_of_war

> زیادم تو موده کنکور بودن خوب نیست..چ نظام جدید چ قدیم..ولی پسر منو تو باید از خودمون بپرسیم بازیه کنکورو تا کی میخوایم ادامه بدیم اونم بهترین لحظات عمرو تو جوونی


حرفت درسته ولی مطمئنم این شکست زمینه شکست بعدیه تو زندگی مهم نیس اینو ول کنی بری یه هدف دیگه.چون بازم شکست میخوری ذهنت خاطره بدی داری و به شکست عادت کرده پس راهی نداری باید تا اخرش بری

----------


## God_of_war

> قبلا گفتم بازم میگم
> یه پایان تلخ بهتر از یه تلخیه بی پایانه
> یجا این بازی کثیف کنکور رو تموم کنید


گفتنش اسونه ولی در خلوت ذهنت هرگز این تلخی رو فراموش نمی کنی حتی اگه هدفتو عوض کنی

----------


## reza fff

> حرفت درسته ولی مطمئنم این شکست زمینه شکست بعدیه تو زندگی مهم نیس اینو ول کنی بری یه هدف دیگه.چون بازم شکست میخوری ذهنت خاطره بدی داری و به شکست عادت کرده پس راهی نداری باید تا اخرش بری


اگ از جون مایه بزاری برا هدف قطعا میرسی فقط این دفعه یسرش کن..بعدشم زندگی هم فق کنکور نیس زندگی خودش  سرگرمیه چ برسه ب کنکورش...موفق باشید

----------


## MehranWilson

> گفتنش اسونه ولی در خلوت ذهنت هرگز این تلخی رو فراموش نمی کنی حتی اگه هدفتو عوض کنی


بلاخره اینجا ایرانه و قبول شدن به این راحتی نیست
وقتی بین هزاران رشته کلا 4 5 تا رشته خوب هست و 20 نوع سهمیه دارن و با این کارای سنجش و تقلب و.... پشت کنکور موندن اشتباهه

----------


## God_of_war

> بلاخره اینجا ایرانه و قبول شدن به این راحتی نیست
> وقتی بین هزاران رشته کلا 4 5 تا رشته خوب هست و 20 نوع سهمیه دارن و با این کارای سنجش و تقلب و.... پشت کنکور موندن اشتباهه


کم کاریه ما هیچ ربطی به سهمیه نداره فقط زمانی میتونیم گردن سهمیه بندازیم که  مثلا رتبه دانشگاه دولتی رشته دندانپزشکی یا پزشکی یا داروسازی رو اورده باشیم ولی سهمیه ها باعث شدن از پردیس در بیایم این رو میشه ربط داد و منطقیه ولی وقتی رتبه ما ۷ ۸ هزار میاد چه توقع بی جاییه انتظار قبولی از این سه رشته تاپ و بهترین روش برا اروم کردن وجدانمون و نخوندن و کم کاریمون تو درس ها انداختن گردن سهمیه و غیرس

----------


## alikeshavarz466

بذارین تا من هم یه درد دلی باهاتون کنم،
امسال دومین سالیه که کنکور دادم از شهریور ماه پارسال شروع به خوندن کردم با ساعت مطالعه 4تا5 ولی از مهرتا اسفند بین9تا10 میشد بعد از عید هم معمولا11تا13 میخوندم یعنی هیچ گاه کوتاهی نکردم و به نظر خودم امسال هم به اون چیزی که میخوام نرسم..منطقه سه هستم سال اول که کنکور دادم(پارسال) توی منطقه3 حدود7000 شدم سال اول با این که مدرسه میرفتم ولی بازم همش میخوندم(حتی سال های دوم و سوم).. نمیدونم چجوری جواب زحمتای پدرو مادرم بدم ،هدفم خیلی واسم مهمه اگه بگن بخون برای سال آینده بازم میخونم ولی پدرومادرم با این کارم با احتمال بالا مخالفت میکنن و نمیذارن بمونم . سال اول کنکور دادم فقط یه روز  توی عید رفتم مسافرت و سال دوم روی خیلی چیزها خط قرمز  کشیدم، وقتی به اینها فکر میکنم خیلی سختم میاد که هدفم رو رها کنم.

----------


## samira-t

> بلاخره اینجا ایرانه و قبول شدن به این راحتی نیست
> وقتی بین هزاران رشته کلا 4 5 تا رشته خوب هست و 20 نوع سهمیه دارن و با این کارای سنجش و تقلب و.... پشت کنکور موندن اشتباهه


اگر اشتباهه پس چرا خودت میخوای بازم کنکوربدی؟چرا میخوای برای سال سوم کنکور بدی؟

----------


## امیدمحبی

> بذارین تا من هم یه درد دلی باهاتون کنم،
> امسال دومین سالیه که کنکور دادم از شهریور ماه پارسال شروع به خوندن کردم با ساعت مطالعه 4تا5 ولی از مهرتا اسفند بین9تا10 میشد بعد از عید هم معمولا11تا13 میخوندم یعنی هیچ گاه کوتاهی نکردم و به نظر خودم امسال هم به اون چیزی که میخوام نرسم..منطقه سه هستم سال اول که کنکور دادم(پارسال) توی منطقه3 حدود7000 شدم سال اول با این که مدرسه میرفتم ولی بازم همش میخوندم(حتی سال های دوم و سوم).. نمیدونم چجوری جواب زحمتای پدرو مادرم بدم ،هدفم خیلی واسم مهمه اگه بگن بخون برای سال آینده بازم میخونم ولی پدرومادرم با این کارم با احتمال بالا مخالفت میکنن و نمیذارن بمونم . سال اول کنکور دادم فقط یه روز  توی عید رفتم مسافرت و سال دوم روی خیلی چیزها خط قرمز  کشیدم، وقتی به اینها فکر میکنم خیلی سختم میاد که هدفم رو رها کنم.


ببخشید قصد جسارت ندارم ولی چراباید ادمی که بقول شما تلاش مکینه دور خیلی چیزارو خط میکشه اونم منطقه سه هستش ولی باز به هدفش نبایدبرسه؟ نمیخوام ناراحتت کنم ولی بنا به تجربه ایی که داشتم  ما فقظ ظاهر زندگی دیگران میبینم فقط میبینم تلاش کردن اما نمیدونیم چه تلاشی با چ روشی ...بنظرت مشکل خودت چی بوده

----------


## امیدمحبی

> کم کاریه ما هیچ ربطی به سهمیه نداره فقط زمانی میتونیم گردن سهمیه بندازیم که  مثلا رتبه دانشگاه دولتی رشته دندانپزشکی یا پزشکی یا داروسازی رو اورده باشیم ولی سهمیه ها باعث شدن از پردیس در بیایم این رو میشه ربط داد و منطقیه ولی وقتی رتبه ما ۷ ۸ هزار میاد چه توقع بی جاییه انتظار قبولی از این سه رشته تاپ و بهترین روش برا اروم کردن وجدانمون و نخوندن و کم کاریمون تو درس ها انداختن گردن سهمیه و غیرس


دقیقا خیلی خوبه که شما به عنوان یک پشت کنکوری انقدر منطقی هستی  درسته این سهمیه ها هست اما کسی میتونه ایراد بگیره که رتبه ش شده 1500نتونسته بره دانشگاه نه کسایی ک بالای 10 20هزار شدن

----------


## alikeshavarz466

> ببخشید قصد جسارت ندارم ولی چراباید ادمی که بقول شما تلاش مکینه دور خیلی چیزارو خط میکشه اونم منطقه سه هستش ولی باز به هدفش نبایدبرسه؟ نمیخوام ناراحتت کنم ولی بنا به تجربه ایی که داشتم  ما فقظ ظاهر زندگی دیگران میبینم فقط میبینم تلاش کردن اما نمیدونیم چه تلاشی با چ روشی ...بنظرت مشکل خودت چی بوده


حقیقتش نمیدونم  کجای کارم میلنگه، مشاور درستی هم حتی نداریم توی شهرمون. ولی اگر پدرومادرم راضی شدن بمونم باید برم شهر دیگه دنبال مشاور بگردم شاید پیدا کنم.حتی توی کانون بالاترین ترازم حدود 6هزار و دویست و خورده ای بود.

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*یه حسی به آدم میده انگار پیر شده! ولی خب واقعا اینطور نیس.
به نظرم کسی که چند بار کنکور داد خیلی سخت میشه که امید به قبولیش باشه.البته این واسه ۹۹درصد افراد صدق می کنه (هستن یک درصدایی که این قانونو نقض کنن) ولی اصولا کار سخت میشه.خیییلی سخت.
اینکه کتابای تکراری بخونی پشت میز تکراری تو اتاقت بشینی.روزای تکراری.استرسای تکراری.لذت هایی که میخوای ببری ولی نمی تونی.وقتایی که الکی تلف میشه به اسم تفریح،ولی در حین تفریح هم این استرس لنتی که بقیه دارن می ترکونن و من دارم اینجا وقت تلفی می کنم ولت نمی کنه.در نتیجه از تفریحاتتم لذت نمی بری.و این پروسه بارها و بارها تکرار میشه.
وقتی می شینی سر درس این فکر مخرب دائم میاد سراغت که ای بابا تو فلان سالت شده و الان فلان رفیقت تو یونی داره عشق و حال می کنه اون وقت تو اینجایی سر نقطه ی اول.مثه مار و پله که برمیگردی سرجات.
خدا نیاره اون روزی که یکی تو فامیل سال اول قبول شه.بارانی از تیکه پرانی هاست که به سمتت میاد.
و هزار تا شرایط مزخرف دیگه که فقط یه پشت کنکوری درک می کنه.
علی الخصوص که کم کاری از خودت بوده باشه که دیگه واویلا.سعی می کنی جلو بقیه بگی نه اگه من فلان امکانات،فلان کتاب،فلان معلم خصوصی و ...رو داشتم الان دانشگاه تهران بودم! ولی ته دلت خودت می دونی که نه داداش اینا همش چرنده،اصل کاری خودمم و تنبلی ها و اهمال کاری ها و از شنبه های خودم.شنبه هایی که لامصب هیچ وقت نیومدن.
به نظر من کسی که چند سال تو پروسه ی کنکور بوده اگه رهاش کنه و فرضا بره سمت کسب و کار و حتی موفقم بشه تو کسب و کار،ته ته دلش یه خلا وجود داره که آره من الان موفقم ولی اونی که میخواستم نشد.شاید از بیرون زندگیم رنگی رنگی باشه واسه دیگران،ولی درون خودم سیاه سفیده.
مخلص کلام،باید بشینی با خودت مرد و مردونه حرف بزنی.هر چی باشه تو اشرف مخلوقاتی الکی که نیس.درسته خیلی سخته انگار که میخوای یه وزنه ی ۲۰۰ کیلویی رو از روت برداری ولی به هر حال نشدنی نیست.نذار حسرت به دل بمیری(بعد ۱۲۰ سال)
تا کی توانشو داری اینجوری ادامه بدی به خدا عقده ای میشی.بذار یه فرد مفیدی واسه جامعه بشی و مایه ی پز دادن خانوادت.* @God_of_war

----------


## A.H.M

> حرفت درسته ولی مطمئنم این شکست زمینه شکست بعدیه تو زندگی مهم نیس اینو ول کنی بری یه هدف دیگه.چون بازم شکست میخوری ذهنت خاطره بدی داری و به شکست عادت کرده پس راهی نداری باید تا اخرش بری


یادمون باشه کنکور تنها راه رسیدن به رشته های تاپ مثل پزشکی نیست
راه های دیگه ای هم هست مثل مقاله دادن و ازمون لیسانس به پزشکی و ...
تا کی میخوای به بازی یکسر باخت کنکور ادامه بدی

----------


## wonshower

> کیا مثل من ناراحتن از خروج نظام قدیم  و ورود نظام جدید . یه جورایی نظام قدیم مثل رزیدنت اویل ۴ هر چقدر تمومش کنی بازم از اول بری حال میده. ولی ما هیچ وقت نتونستیم تمومش کنیم چه نوستالژی غم انگیزی . هر سال می گفتم این کنکور رو بدم کتابا رو میفروشم یه پولی به جیب میزنم انقدر لفتش دادم سال بعد باید بعد کنکور اتیشش بزنم با این انتخابی کردن نظام کنکور هم همه رفتن نظام جدید حتی  دیگه کلاس کنکور نظام قدیم هم برگزار نمیشه. فقط از نظام قدیم اسمش به جا مونده خودش دفن شد رفت . من که به شخصه اصلا با کتابای نظام جدید حال نمی کنم یاد کتاب داستان قصه های کودکی میوفتم که کارتونای رنگی داشت مخصوصا زیستش.


اره منم دلم واس کتابایه نظام قدیم میسوزه

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیر123


یادمون باشه کنکور تنها راه رسیدن به رشته های تاپ مثل پزشکی نیست
راه های دیگه ای هم هست مثل مقاله دادن و ازمون لیسانس به پزشکی و ...
تا کی میخوای به بازی یکسر باخت کنکور ادامه بدی


وای بچه مردم رو از چاله ننداز تو چاه.اصلا میدونی شرایط لیسانس به پزشکی رو؟! میدونی تافل یا آیلتس یکی از شرایطشه.مقاله دادن!! بی خیال بابا چرا وقتی راه راست هست طرف رو به بیراهه می کشونی.لیسانس به پزشکی n بار سخت تر از کنکوره. ضمن اینکه شرایط سنی فکر کنم تا ۲۵ سال داشته باشه.*

----------


## Ordijahannam

اون اوایل دهه هشتاد همین نظام قدیم ما،نظام جدید اون دوره زمونه بود! و نظام قبلیش نظام قدیم اون دوره بود :Yahoo (4): ده سال دیگه هم  همین نظام جدید الان میشه نظام قدیم اون موقع و یه نظام جدیدتر میاد :Yahoo (4): کیف میکنید سیستم آموزشی ایران رو؟اتریش و سوئیس بیاین یاد بگیرین :Yahoo (4): 

خلاصه گفتم بگم همین نظام قدیم تا پارسال کلی خریدار داشت و کاظم و ابول ازش هشت هزار میلیارد در میاوردن ولی امان از وقتی که نو بیاد به بازار...

----------


## امیدمحبی

> حقیقتش نمیدونم  کجای کارم میلنگه، مشاور درستی هم حتی نداریم توی شهرمون. ولی اگر پدرومادرم راضی شدن بمونم باید برم شهر دیگه دنبال مشاور بگردم شاید پیدا کنم.حتی توی کانون بالاترین ترازم حدود 6هزار و دویست و خورده ای بود.


خیلی چیزا ممکنه مرور نکردن کم تست زدن یا هوشمندانه نخوندن درگیری فکری...خانوادگی عاطفی..خب شما دیگه باید امسال حداقل زیر1500بشی....بهتره نواقص جبران کنی

----------


## امیدمحبی

> یادمون باشه کنکور تنها راه رسیدن به رشته های تاپ مثل پزشکی نیست
> راه های دیگه ای هم هست مثل مقاله دادن و ازمون لیسانس به پزشکی و ...
> تا کی میخوای به بازی یکسر باخت کنکور ادامه بدی


من خیلی نظرات شمارو میخونم حس میکنم بیشتر یه مطلبی یه جا خوندی میای اینجا نظر میدی و نمیدونی اصل مطلب چی هست اصلا

----------


## God_of_war

> یادمون باشه کنکور تنها راه رسیدن به رشته های تاپ مثل پزشکی نیست
> راه های دیگه ای هم هست مثل مقاله دادن و ازمون لیسانس به پزشکی و ...
> تا کی میخوای به بازی یکسر باخت کنکور ادامه بدی


تنها راه هم نباشه بهترین و ساده ترین راهه مطمئنا با کنکور دادن اگه نشه رسید با بقیه روش ها هم نمیشه

----------


## MehranWilson

> اگر اشتباهه پس چرا خودت میخوای بازم کنکوربدی؟چرا میخوای برای سال سوم کنکور بدی؟


کی گفته من میخوام دوباره کنکور بدم؟

----------


## MehranWilson

اصلا هدف تاپیکت چیه گاد اف وار؟

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> کیا مثل من ناراحتن از خروج نظام قدیم  و ورود نظام جدید . یه جورایی نظام قدیم مثل رزیدنت اویل ۴ هر چقدر تمومش کنی بازم از اول بری حال میده. ولی ما هیچ وقت نتونستیم تمومش کنیم چه نوستالژی غم انگیزی . هر سال می گفتم این کنکور رو بدم کتابا رو میفروشم یه پولی به جیب میزنم انقدر لفتش دادم سال بعد باید بعد کنکور اتیشش بزنم با این انتخابی کردن نظام کنکور هم همه رفتن نظام جدید حتی  دیگه کلاس کنکور نظام قدیم هم برگزار نمیشه. فقط از نظام قدیم اسمش به جا مونده خودش دفن شد رفت . من که به شخصه اصلا با کتابای نظام جدید حال نمی کنم یاد کتاب داستان قصه های کودکی میوفتم که کارتونای رنگی داشت مخصوصا زیستش.


دقیقا یادمه توی همین انجمن با یکی بحث میکردی کارت با اون به دعوا رسید بهش گفتی شماها تنبلین و گشاد الان داری حرف خودت رو نقض میکنی کمی بیشتر تامل کن چون این تناقض در رفتار اصلا درست نیست 
خود رو مرد جنگ و قبول دونستن و دعوا با طرفی که یه نظریه هایی داشته الان به حرف همون طرف رسیدی پس چه بهتر قضاوت عجولانه نکنیم انشالله این بشه تجربه برات چون مشخصه قراره پشت کنکور بمونی

----------


## MehranWilson

پشت کنکور موندن دیگه تو این شرایط خریته محضه

----------


## dorsa20

بچه ها من در جریان اخبار این روزهای اخیر نیستم چی شده ینی دگ جدا جدا نمیگیرن کنکورو؟نظام قدید و نظام جدید؟

----------


## A.H.M

> تنها راه هم نباشه بهترین و ساده ترین راهه مطمئنا با کنکور دادن اگه نشه رسید با بقیه روش ها هم نمیشه


به هیچ عنوان قبول ندارم اگه کنکور نشه باقی هم نمیشه چون نمونه ها دیدم
یه نمونه تو کتابخونه میشناختم هوشبری میخوند یه مدت ازش خبری نبود پرس و جو کردم بهم گفتن یه مقاله داده به ژورنال نیو ساینس ، اکسفورد دیده خوشش اومده بورسش کرده
الان تو لندن پزشکی میخونه.
تلگرام هم داره خواستی ایدیشو میفرستم برات

من خودمم الان یه مدته دنبال مقاله نویسی ام و روش های نوشتنش رو یاد گرفتم و یسری هم مقاله خوندم و مطمئم حداکثر چهار پنچ ماه دیگه اگه از سد داورا و ادیتور ها بگذره مقاله میدم بیرون

----------


## A.H.M

> *
> 
> وای بچه مردم رو از چاله ننداز تو چاه.اصلا میدونی شرایط لیسانس به پزشکی رو؟! میدونی تافل یا آیلتس یکی از شرایطشه.مقاله دادن!! بی خیال بابا چرا وقتی راه راست هست طرف رو به بیراهه می کشونی.لیسانس به پزشکی n بار سخت تر از کنکوره. ضمن اینکه شرایط سنی فکر کنم تا ۲۵ سال داشته باشه.*


چون الان استارتر چهار ساله پشت سد کنکور مونده
اگه قرار بود اتفاق بیفته تو این چهار سال اتفاق میفتاد
یکبار دیگه موندن و هیچ کار نکردن احمقانه است وقتی جلوتر دوربرگردان های دیگه ای هم هست.
در ضمن اینکه خیلیا بگن بمونیم میخونیم مگه سه سال قبل این موقعا همین حرفا نبود???
من میگم افتادن تو دور باطل غلطه وقتی تو اینده هنوز هم راه واسه رسیدن به پزشکی هست

----------


## irani7878

> بچه ها من در جریان اخبار این روزهای اخیر نیستم چی شده ینی دگ جدا جدا نمیگیرن کنکورو؟نظام قدید و نظام جدید؟


ببخشید شما دانشکده دندان پزشکی زنجان هستید؟! اخه عکس امضاتون رو دیدیم جالب بود برام...اگه دوست داشتید جواب بدید...ممنون

----------


## irani7878

> بچه ها من در جریان اخبار این روزهای اخیر نیستم چی شده ینی دگ جدا جدا نمیگیرن کنکورو؟نظام قدید و نظام جدید؟


نه جدا جداست نظام قدیم و جدید ولی حق انتخاب میدن خودت میدونی کدوم دفترچه رو میگیری...

----------


## God_of_war

> دقیقا یادمه توی همین انجمن با یکی بحث میکردی کارت با اون به دعوا رسید بهش گفتی شماها تنبلین و گشاد الان داری حرف خودت رو نقض میکنی کمی بیشتر تامل کن چون این تناقض در رفتار اصلا درست نیست 
> خود رو مرد جنگ و قبول دونستن و دعوا با طرفی که یه نظریه هایی داشته الان به حرف همون طرف رسیدی پس چه بهتر قضاوت عجولانه نکنیم انشالله این بشه تجربه برات چون مشخصه قراره پشت کنکور بمونی


خوب کجاش نقص کرد تنبل بودن و گشاد بودن و اشتب گفتم؟ 
هیچ یک از ما تا اخر ماه کنکور درس نخوندیم دقیقا به همین خاطر ول نمی کنم کنکور رو هر وقت از جون مایه گذاشتم از صد درصد توان .اون موقع ول می کنم بیرون هم غیر کنکور تو ایران هیچی گل و بلبل نیس تنها امیدون همین درسه خارج رفتنم من تحقیق کردم اصلا غیر ممکننه وسلام

----------


## Baloot

> کیا مثل من ناراحتن از خروج نظام قدیم  و ورود نظام جدید . یه جورایی نظام قدیم مثل رزیدنت اویل ۴ هر چقدر تمومش کنی بازم از اول بری حال میده. ولی ما هیچ وقت نتونستیم تمومش کنیم چه نوستالژی غم انگیزی . هر سال می گفتم این کنکور رو بدم کتابا رو میفروشم یه پولی به جیب میزنم انقدر لفتش دادم سال بعد باید بعد کنکور اتیشش بزنم با این انتخابی کردن نظام کنکور هم همه رفتن نظام جدید حتی  دیگه کلاس کنکور نظام قدیم هم برگزار نمیشه. فقط از نظام قدیم اسمش به جا مونده خودش دفن شد رفت . من که به شخصه اصلا با کتابای نظام جدید حال نمی کنم یاد کتاب داستان قصه های کودکی میوفتم که کارتونای رنگی داشت مخصوصا زیستش.


اگه میخوای کلکشو واقعا بکنی بشین از همین الان بخون از ساعت 6و 7 صبح بلند شو تا شب 10 ساعت مفید بخون 
امکان نداره با این نوع خوندن زیر 1000 نشی مگر اینکه یک مشکل خاصی داشته باشی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## bbehzad

> خوب کجاش نقص کرد تنبل بودن و گشاد بودن و اشتب گفتم؟ 
> هیچ یک از ما تا اخر ماه کنکور درس نخوندیم دقیقا به همین خاطر ول نمی کنم کنکور رو هر وقت از جون مایه گذاشتم از صد درصد توان .اون موقع ول می کنم بیرون هم غیر کنکور تو ایران هیچی گل و بلبل نیس تنها امیدون همین درسه خارج رفتنم من تحقیق کردم اصلا غیر ممکننه وسلام


اینجارو ول کن.وقتی فقط یه شانس داری و یه راه بهترین کار اینه شانستو تو اون راه امتحان کنی.زیست و شیمی و عمومیتو در حد 100 کن.ریاضی و فیزیک خودتونو بخون کتاب ریاضی و فیزیک نظام جدیدارم تست بزن.تمومش کن بره.

----------


## hossein-ml

من خودم پارسال که اولین کنکورم بود 8700 شدم امسالم به خاطر ساده تر بودن نظام جدیدا فک کنم دیگه در بدترین حالت 3000 میشم واقعا دلم میخواد بمونم اما وقتی میام جو اینجا رو میبینم که همه میگن خریته محضه یجوری میشم فک میکم دیگه امکان نداره .... ولی احتمال زیاد بازم میمونم

----------


## A.H.M

> من خودم پارسال که اولین کنکورم بود 8700 شدم امسالم به خاطر ساده تر بودن نظام جدیدا فک کنم دیگه در بدترین حالت 3000 میشم واقعا دلم میخواد بمونم اما وقتی میام جو اینجا رو میبینم که همه میگن خریته محضه یجوری میشم فک میکم دیگه امکان نداره .... ولی احتمال زیاد بازم میمونم


هیچ تضمینی نیست همین رتبه رو دوباره بیاری
در ضمن 3 هزار بد نیست میشه خیلی رشته های خوب مثل فیزیو بینایی شنوایی دام حتی دارو (اگه زمین بالای 10 بزنی) بری

----------


## امیدمحبی

> هیچ تضمینی نیست همین رتبه رو دوباره بیاری
> در ضمن 3 هزار بد نیست میشه خیلی رشته های خوب مثل فیزیو بینایی شنوایی دام حتی دارو (اگه زمین بالای 10 بزنی) بری


 :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Juliette

> بذارین تا من هم یه درد دلی باهاتون کنم،
> امسال دومین سالیه که کنکور دادم از شهریور ماه پارسال شروع به خوندن کردم با ساعت مطالعه 4تا5 ولی از مهرتا اسفند بین9تا10 میشد بعد از عید هم معمولا11تا13 میخوندم یعنی هیچ گاه کوتاهی نکردم و به نظر خودم امسال هم به اون چیزی که میخوام نرسم..منطقه سه هستم سال اول که کنکور دادم(پارسال) توی منطقه3 حدود7000 شدم سال اول با این که مدرسه میرفتم ولی بازم همش میخوندم(حتی سال های دوم و سوم).. نمیدونم چجوری جواب زحمتای پدرو مادرم بدم ،هدفم خیلی واسم مهمه اگه بگن بخون برای سال آینده بازم میخونم ولی پدرومادرم با این کارم با احتمال بالا مخالفت میکنن و نمیذارن بمونم . سال اول کنکور دادم فقط یه روز  توی عید رفتم مسافرت و سال دوم روی خیلی چیزها خط قرمز  کشیدم، وقتی به اینها فکر میکنم خیلی سختم میاد که هدفم رو رها کنم.


با عرض معذرت
خیلی در حاشیه هستید 
قبل از کنکور زیاد اینجا بودید 
اگر درس هم نمیخوانید ذهنتان را ریلکس کنید و به جوانب مشغول نشید.
با سپاس

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> خوب کجاش نقص کرد تنبل بودن و گشاد بودن و اشتب گفتم؟ 
> هیچ یک از ما تا اخر ماه کنکور درس نخوندیم دقیقا به همین خاطر ول نمی کنم کنکور رو هر وقت از جون مایه گذاشتم از صد درصد توان .اون موقع ول می کنم بیرون هم غیر کنکور تو ایران هیچی گل و بلبل نیس تنها امیدون همین درسه خارج رفتنم من تحقیق کردم اصلا غیر ممکننه وسلام


نقص بود دیگه چون وقتی حرفی میزنی خودت باید باروش داشته باشی و عمل کنی بهش عالم بی عمل بدرد هیچی نمیخوروه 
حتی به نظر من حتی پیروز هم شده بودی نمیشه سریعا حکم داد 
چون با  خر خونی تنها یا چند تا چیز نمیشه باید همه عوامل دست به دست هم بده تا یه فرد موفق بشه پس بهتره در مورد دیگران خیلی سریع قضاوت نشه 
متاسفانه اگر با این دید حتی موفق هم بشی تبدیل به کسی میشی که خود رو برتر از دیگران میبینه در حالی که تو اگر در شرایط دیگران باشی ممکنه بدتر از دیگران باشی 
و این رو ما می بینیم خیلی از کسانی که به جایگاهی رسیدن پزشک شدن ریئس شدن مدیر شدن همش میگن من این غرور آخر اونها رو به بدترین چیزا می رسون چون موفقیت شخصی کجا محبوبیت پیش مردم کجا
کسی موفق هست و پیروز که موفقیت خودش رو لطف خدا میدونه چون شرایط برای همه محیا نیست هر چه دانا تر بشی افتاده تر میشی 
کسی که داناتر بشه و مغرور تر علمش جهالتش هست

----------


## Lullaby

بیخیال بابا
چی توی این دنیا پایداره که بخواد نظام قدیم پایدار باشه
غصه ی چیو می‌خورید آخه؟!

----------


## zaaaahra

حالا اگه موندی یه سال دیگه م بخووون تا جایی که جون داری ولی قرار نیست حتما قبلا یکی یه کاری رو موفق شده باشه تا تو هم امیدوار باشی اتفاق بیوفته برات .چون میتونی اون اولین نفر خودت باشی .به حرف اینا که میگن اگه قرار بود قبول بشی تا حالا شده بودی گوش نده اینجور آدما استاد چیدن پر و بال آرزوهای دیگرانن .به این فکر کن که تو این مملکت خیلیا هستن با داشتن فوق لیسانس نشستن تو خونه مگس پر میدن و عمرشون تلف شده پس موندن برا یه رشته درست و درمون همچین عمر تلف کنی هم نیست کاملا عاقلانه س .یا خودتو مقایسه کن با کسی که رفته چهار سال انرژی شو صرف یه رشته دیگه کرده که تو این کشور بی ارزشه و حالا از نو باید بیاد درس بخونه .راه خودتو برو و نظر دیگرانم بزار در کوزه  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## God_of_war

> نقص بود دیگه چون وقتی حرفی میزنی خودت باید باروش داشته باشی و عمل کنی بهش عالم بی عمل بدرد هیچی نمیخروه 
> حتی به نظر من حتی پیروز هم شده بودی نمیشه سریعا حکم داد 
> چون با  خر خونی تنها یا چند تا چیز نمیشه باید همه عوامل دست به دست هم بده تا یه فرد موفق بشه پس بهتره در مورد دیگران خیلی سریع قضاوت نشه 
> متاسفانه اگر با این دید حتی موفق هم بشی تبدیل به کسی میشی که خود رو برتر از دیگران میبینه در حالی که تو اگر در شرایط دیگران باشی ممکنه بدتر از دیگران باشی 
> و این رو ما می بینیم خیلی از کسانی که به جایگاهی رسیدن پزشک شدن ریس شدن مدیر شدن همش میگن من این غرور آخر اونها رو به بدترین چیزا می رسون چون موفق شخصی کجا محبوبیت پیش مردم کجا


من دنبال راضی کردن این و اون نیستم همه ادما مثل اثر انگشت متفاوتن اگه اخلاق من با تو یکی باشه دیگه منی وجود نداره و من یه نمونه کپی از توام ترجیح میدم اورجینال باشم تا فیک .حالا هر کی هر چی میخواد بگه .

----------


## alikeshavarz466

> با عرض معذرت
> خیلی در حاشیه هستید 
> قبل از کنکور زیاد اینجا بودید 
> اگر درس هم نمیخوانید ذهنتان را ریلکس کنید و به جوانب مشغول نشید.
> با سپاس


سلام  دوست عزیز
بنده اینجا بودم؟ مطمئنید  ؟ تا اونجایی که میدونم و حضور ذهن دارم فقط روزهای جمعه و یا وقتی استراحت میکردم میومدم اینجا مثلا ساعت 3تا 3ونیم روز یا شبها ساعت 10تا نهایتا11 و بعضی وقت ها هم هفته ای یکبار میومدم ،ولی من نمیدونم شما از کجا میدونید که من زیاد اینجا بودم :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## mmr

ما یه رفیق داشتیم 27 سال پشت کنکور بود . میگفت 3 سال دیگه پشت کنکور باشم بازنشست میشم ! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## nani87

> کیا مثل من ناراحتن از خروج نظام قدیم  و ورود نظام جدید . یه جورایی نظام قدیم مثل رزیدنت اویل ۴ هر چقدر تمومش کنی بازم از اول بری حال میده. ولی ما هیچ وقت نتونستیم تمومش کنیم چه نوستالژی غم انگیزی . هر سال می گفتم این کنکور رو بدم کتابا رو میفروشم یه پولی به جیب میزنم انقدر لفتش دادم سال بعد باید بعد کنکور اتیشش بزنم با این انتخابی کردن نظام کنکور هم همه رفتن نظام جدید حتی  دیگه کلاس کنکور نظام قدیم هم برگزار نمیشه. فقط از نظام قدیم اسمش به جا مونده خودش دفن شد رفت . من که به شخصه اصلا با کتابای نظام جدید حال نمی کنم یاد کتاب داستان قصه های کودکی میوفتم که کارتونای رنگی داشت مخصوصا زیستش.


ببین برعکس احساسی که تو داری،من خوشحالم؛ازینکه میبینم خیلی از نظام قدیمی ها میرن ن جدید هم ازشون بینهایت تشکر میکنم؛واقعا کتابهاشون منو یاد پیکهای نوروزی میندازه و نمیتونم باهاشون ارتباط بگیرم،ولی شما بکتابای خودت فک کن؛باون تسلطی که تا الان روشون داری،بنظرم حتا اگر ضعیف هستی هم با نظام قدیم خودت کنکورر بده؛من خودمم مشخص نیست ولی اگر یک درصدم بمونم با ن قدیم شرکت میکنم!بعدشم بیا و یکبار پرونده کنکورتو مردونه واسه همیشه ببند؛تو با هدف بهترینا شروع کردی!پس یا بهترین باش یا کلا ولش کن!فکرنمیکنم تا نهایت تلاشتو نکردی؛تا چیزی که میخای و بدست بیاری؛قلبا آروم بشی!پس بی خیال اونایی که میگن نمیشه و سال nمت هست و..!باور کن بیرون هم هیچ خبری نیست چیزخاصی پخش نمیکنن که قیدشو بزنی؛حداقل واس آخرین بار تمام زورتو زدی!نکه زورتو زده باشی!اونایی که بت میگن نمیشه،روحیه ملاحظه کارتری دارن،نمیخان این ریسک رو قبول کنن،آدمهایی که تاحدی یک چیزی رد میخان نمیتونن همه چیو ازدست رفته ببینن!ببین اونقدددی پای هدفت هستی که رتبه امسالتو بفنابدی و یکسال جون بکنی و باتمام سختیا درس بخونی؟ببین واقعااا یکسال هیچی نیست!اگه ازش کوه نسازی،تاچشم بهم بزنی یکسال میگذره ولی اگه روح و روانت راضی نباشه از امروز به بعد همه روزای زندگیت یکجوره.ولی مردونه بشین بخوناااا.من نمیدونم شرایطت چجوریه ولی خودتو خفه کن بادرسا؛شرایتم بسنج که باز وسط کار نگی ای وای مثلا کنار کار که نمیشه درس خوند و..چون خودم امسال اگه قبول بشم که عالی،اگه نشم میرم سرکار و درسم میخونم واسه کنکور؛اصلاا یکجوری شده که تا اونچیزی که میخام نیارمو دلم اروم نمیشه!انگار باخودم مسابقه دارم!باید روی خودمو کم کنم!نمیتونم تصور کنم این چن سالم بی نتیجه دود شه بره هوا..موفق باشی و مطمعن باش میتونی؛اصلا هم بحرف دیگران گوش نکن اگه خودتو میشناسی و بخودت ایمان داری

----------


## amir.t34

یه جورایی نظام قدیم مثل رزیدنت اویل ۴ هر چقدر تمومش کنی بازم از اول بری حال میده  :Yahoo (20): 

عالی بود تشبیه :Yahoo (15):

----------


## mmr

خدای تمام تشبیهات بود . خدایی رزیدنت اویل 4 بی نقص بود 


> یه جورایی نظام قدیم مثل رزیدنت اویل ۴ هر چقدر تمومش کنی بازم از اول بری حال میده 
> 
> عالی بود تشبیه

----------


## DR._.ALI

بنظرم اتفاق خوبیه اینکه نظام قدیم داره برداشته میشه.اولا باعث میشه اونی که نظام قدیمه و میخاد کنکور نظام قدیمه شاید یه تکونی به خودش بده و امسال همه زورشو بزنه چونبه طور حتم سال دیگه نظام قدیمو بر میدارن ثانیا دیگه گند نظام قدیم دراومده پس چه بهتر کسی که نظام قدیمه این دندون لقو هر چی زودتر بکشه بندازه دور هر چند از نظر من حتی کسی که نظام قدیمه اشتباه میکنه سال دیگه رو بخاد نظام قدیم کنکور بده بهترین کار اینه که بیاد توی نظام جدید چون اونجا تازه رقابت واسه کنکور داره شروع میشه و کسی که چند ساله پشت کنکوره نظام قدیم بوده خیلی راحت میتونه از خیلی از جدیدا پیشی بگیره با توجه به تجربه ای که داره و اگه یک صدم هم احتمال بدیم که سال دیگه قبول نشه حداقل یک سال از همه جلوتره ولی نظام قدیمی که چند سال پشت کنکوره اگه سال دیگه هم قبول نشه کلا به قنا میره چون دیگه خیلی سخته این آدم بخاد خودشو درگیر نظام جدید کنه.جلوی ضرر رو هر وقت بگیری منفعته.الان نظام جدیدا خیلی هاشون تو جو مدرسه و این چیزا بودن اصلا نمیدونن کنکور چیه ضمن این که یه نظام قدیم باید چند ماه وقتشو بزاره چیزایی بخونه که تو نظام جدید اصلا سوال نمیاد تو نظام قدیم هم معلوم نیست بید یا نیاد به طور مثال 240 صفحه زیست نظام قدیما باید بیشتر بخونن یا ریاضی مباحث سختی مثل هندسه و مقاطع مخروطی و....چرا این وقتی که میخای بزاری اینا رو بخونی نری کتابای نظام جدیدو بخونی از چاله خودتونو نندازین تو چاه بنظرم کسی که عاقل باشه میره سراغ نظام جدید یکم هوشتو به کار بندازی اون سمت میتونی خلی راحت از همه جلو بزنی

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> من دنبال راضی کردن این و اون نیستم همه ادما مثل اثر انگشت متفاوتن اگه اخلاق من با تو یکی باشه دیگه منی وجود نداره و من یه نمونه کپی از توام ترجیح میدم اورجینال باشم تا فیک .حالا هر کی هر چی میخواد بگه .


نگفتیم کسی رو راضی کن گفتیم حرف خودت رو عمل کن
تو به کسی میگی تنبل و دعوا کردی خودت نباید باشی پس اگر اعتقاد داری تنبل بودن بده عمل کن
پس اگر همین اورجینال خودت هستی سال دیگه نتیجه همین امسالت میگیری 
مگر رفتارت عوض بشه نتیجه عوض میشه نشه نتیجه همینه که میبینی
من همیشه میگم یکی حتی بد هم باشه ولی حرف خودش رو قبول داشته باشه خوبه پای حرفش هست حتی ممکنه پیشرفت کنه چون ایمان داره به کار بدی که داره انجام میده

----------


## hossein-ml

> هیچ تضمینی نیست همین رتبه رو دوباره بیاری
> در ضمن 3 هزار بد نیست میشه خیلی رشته های خوب مثل فیزیو بینایی شنوایی دام حتی دارو (اگه زمین بالای 10 بزنی) بری


معلومه که هیچ تضمینی نیس همونطور که هیچ تضمینی نبود که بتونم بهتر بشم امسال ولی فکر این که برم یه رشته ای که علاقه ای ندارم بهش دیوونم میکنه واقعا عاشق پزشکی ام و الان درمانده از همه جا امیدم فقط به خداس

----------


## God_of_war

> نگفتیم کسی رو راضی کن گفتیم حرف خودت رو عمل کن
> تو به کسی میگی تنبل و دعوا کردی خودت نباید باشی پس اگر اعتقاد داری تنبل بودن بده عمل کن
> پس اگر همین اورجینال خودت هستی سال دیگه نتیجه همین امسالت میگیری 
> مگر رفتارت عوض بشه نتیجه عوض میشه نشه نتیجه همینه که میبینی
> من همیشه میگم یکی حتی بد هم باشه ولی حرف خودش رو قبول داشته باشه خوبه پای حرفش هست حتی ممکنه پیشرفت کنه چون ایمان داره به کار بدی که داره انجام میده


قبول دارم ولی هممون اینکار رو هر روز انجام میدیم هیچوقت به چیزی که فک می کنیم عمل نمی کنیم مثلا موقع خواب باید به خوابیدن فک کنیم ولی دقیقا برعکس اون رو انجام میدیم موقع درس خوندن باید به درس فک کنیم بازم برعکس  انجام میدیم این چیزا باعث میشه یه فرد بازنده و برنده تمایز ایجاد شه منم به این درک رسیدم منظورم از اخلاق شخصیت و هویت فرد هس که یه جورایی در دی ان ای هس و تغییرش سخته هممون اخلاقای گندی داریم اگه دقت کنیم همون اخلاق رو در پدر یا مادر یه کمیش رو مشاهده می کنیم و یه جورایی تغییرش سخته چون ژنتیکیه

----------


## Mysterious

*عنوانو خوندم ترسیدم گفتم باز مسئولین بیکار شدن مصوبه رو عوض کردن

بیخیال بعدا میتونیم بگیم ما دیپلم اون زمانیم..اینا درس نیست که زمان ما زیست فلان بود❤*

----------


## WickedSick

خدایی کی گفته تموم شده :Yahoo (4): 
*تا نتایج نهایی کنکور هیچی معلوم نیس. ممکنه به ضررتون باشه و ممکنه هم حتی به نفعتون باشه!*
اینکه دو نفر میگن ساده تر بوده یا چمیدونم تراز یکسان میده و این حرفا, اصلا قابل استناد نیستن. باید صبر کرد تا نتایج نهایی.

من خودم به شخصه قبول دارم که امسال سال بدی نخواهد بود واسه نظام قدیما. ایشالا البته.

----------


## kohyar

تو رویا همیشه حقیقت گمه

----------


## irani7878

> *عنوانو خوندم ترسیدم گفتم باز مسئولین بیکار شدن مصوبه رو عوض کردن
> 
> بیخیال بعدا میتونیم بگیم ما دیپلم اون زمانیم..اینا درس نیست که زمان ما زیست فلان بود❤*


خدا وکیلی دمت گرم خیلی خندیدم باحال گفتی  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## lily7

> به هیچ عنوان قبول ندارم اگه کنکور نشه باقی هم نمیشه چون نمونه ها دیدم
> یه نمونه تو کتابخونه میشناختم هوشبری میخوند یه مدت ازش خبری نبود پرس و جو کردم بهم گفتن یه مقاله داده به ژورنال نیو ساینس ، اکسفورد دیده خوشش اومده بورسش کرده
> الان تو لندن پزشکی میخونه.
> تلگرام هم داره خواستی ایدیشو میفرستم برات
> 
> من خودمم الان یه مدته دنبال مقاله نویسی ام و روش های نوشتنش رو یاد گرفتم و یسری هم مقاله خوندم و مطمئم حداکثر چهار پنچ ماه دیگه اگه از سد داورا و ادیتور ها بگذره مقاله میدم بیرون


سلام
نوشتن مقاله به اون راحتی که فکر میکنی نیست دوست عزیز. خود اساتید بهترین دانشگاه ها برای نوشتن یه مقاله باید بارها ویرایشش کنن و با مجله در ارتباط باشن. مقاله ای که در حد اکسفورد !!!!!! باشه نیاز به دانش بالا داره، امکانات و راهنمایی یه استاد خیلی خوب رو میخواد ... دانشجوهای بهترین دانشگاه ها هم کلی مشکل دارن. بعضی وقتها یک سال روی یه موضوع کار میکنن و بعد متوجه میشن یکی زودتر در یه نقطه دنیا اومده مشابه این مقاله رو منتشر کرده و کارشون بی ارزش میشه...
نمی خوام نا امیدت کنم ولی شرایط برای مقاله نویسی به همین راحتی نیست. مجله چینی و هندی رو که اصلا قبول ندارن. من خودم برای چاپ مقاله داستان ها داشتم. هر روز استرس اینکه کار تحقیقاتی رو قبل از تو چاپ کنن یا مشابه اش رو انجام بدن و اون موقع مقاله من بی ارزش بشه. مجلات خوب سخت گیری دارن. مجلات ضعیف هم که حسابشون جداست.
مقاله ای در سطح لیسانس نوشته بشه من فقط مواردی رو دیدم که فرد نخبه بوده ... فوق لیسانس هم کمک استاد باید باشه وگرنه نمیشه.
خلاصه اینکه دوستان بهترین راه خوندن پزشکی به نظر من خوندن پزشکی در کشور خودمون هست. روی این موارد اصلا حساب نکنین. درس خوندن برای کنکور خیلی راحت تره.

----------


## bbehzad

مملکتی شدیما.این حجم از ناامیدی واسه یه مملکت طبیعی نیست.اینده ای مبهم رقابتهای سنگین درهمه اصناف.700 هزار نفر دنبال پزشکی.پزشکای ناامید.ناامیدای پزشک.طرف داروسازی میخوا. یکی دیگه اومده میگه یه میلیارد داشته باشی ماهی 30 تومنو درمیاری باداروخونه زدن.خب اگه یه میلیارد داشتیم چرا باید داروسازی میخوندیم.99 درصدتون درامدی بین 2تا 10 میلیون خواهید داشت.اون یه درصدم ایکیو بالا و نخبه بودنشونه که درامدی نحومی دارن.مثل رستگار رحمانی.

----------


## mmr

نظام قدیم به پایان رسید کلاغه به خونش نرسید !

----------


## God_of_war

> اصلا هدف تاپیکت چیه گاد اف وار؟


برداشت هر کس متفاوته من فقط خواستم ببینم چند نفر نظام قدیم داریم پشت کنکور میمونه و از این حرفا ولی بعضی ها اومدن کلیپ انگیزشی پخش کردن حالا کارشون بد نیس لاقل به خیلیا امید میدن ولی قصد من گدایی امید نبود یه جورایی از قدیمی شدن کتابا و جایگزین شدن کتابای جدید حس غم بهم دست داد و الا هر کس عقل داره و خودش تصمیم میگیره که چی کار کنه

----------


## _Senoritta_

_هر اومدی یه رفتنی داره_

----------


## Lara27

1400 هم نظام قدیم هس؟

----------


## Ordijahannam

> 1400 هم نظام قدیم هس؟


فعلا نیس ولی کمپینش اوسط بهمن زده میشه

----------


## sina_u

> قبول دارم ولی هممون اینکار رو هر روز انجام میدیم هیچوقت به چیزی که فک می کنیم عمل نمی کنیم مثلا موقع خواب باید به خوابیدن فک کنیم ولی دقیقا برعکس اون رو انجام میدیم موقع درس خوندن باید به درس فک کنیم بازم برعکس انجام میدیم این چیزا باعث میشه یه فرد بازنده و برنده تمایز ایجاد شه منم به این درک رسیدم منظورم از اخلاق شخصیت و هویت فرد هس که یه جورایی در دی ان ای هس و تغییرش سخته هممون اخلاقای گندی داریم اگه دقت کنیم همون اخلاق رو در پدر یا مادر یه کمیش رو مشاهده می کنیم و یه جورایی تغییرش سخته چون ژنتیکیه


کسایی که به درجات بالا در علم رسیدن واکثریت دانشمندان نخبه نبودن و تعداد معدودی از اونها نخبه بودن.
ولی همشون یه چیز مشترک داشتن اونم پشتکار بود.
خودشون هم همیشه اینو میگن. ببین چند تا از دانشمندان گفتن من نخبه هستم.

اخلاق بچه جدای از ژنتیک نیست ولی عامل محیطی نقش بسیار پر رنگی داره. که تربیت هم یکی از اون مسائل هست. اخلاق بچه بیشتر شبیه خانواده اش هست چون اینطور تربیت شده.
اگه بهت بگن یه هواپیما بساز اول باید بری آموزش ببینی  تا بعد بتونی این کارو انجام بدی ولی پدرو مادر هم قبل از تربیت بچه دوره تربیت بچه و نحوه رفتار با بچه میبینن تو ایران غالب جامعه اینطور نیست. پس طبیعیه بچه پر از تضادهای گوناگون تو زندگی هست و پدرو مادر خیلی از کمبودها و مشکلات خودشونو تو ذهن بچه باقی میذارن.

اگه میخوای پیشرفت کنی  این افکارو بریز دور و تحت تاثیر چنین افکاری نباش و نتیجه  نگرفتن خودتو توجیه  نکن.
دومین چیز غرورتو بریز سطل آشغال درشم ببند. اگه میخوای پیشرفت کننی خوب گوش بده خوب تحقیق کن و بعد تصمیم بگیر و عمل کن.
اگه خوب گوش ندی و منم منم کنی فقط در پیشنهادهایی که ممکنه باعث پیشرفتت بشن میبندی.
اگه خوب تحقیق نکنی ممکن سالها یه کار اشتباهو بارها تکرار کنی و به همون نتیجه یا نتایج بدتری برسی.
این حرفها که کتاب نظام جدید شبیه قصه و کتاب نظام قدیم بحث باکتریش بدرد دانشگاه میخوره و ...  بریز دور. 
تو الان فقط فکرتو بذار کنکور قبول بشی اگه لازمه نظام جدید بخون مهم اینه کنکور قبول بشی.
روی  حرف بقیه تصمیم نگیر خودت تحقیق کن کتابو بخون و بعد تصمیم بگیر کدوم راه باعث میشه سال بعد  قبول بشی  وگرنه سال بعد هم  از این نقطه ضربه میخوری  و یک سال عمرت میگذره. 
ببین کدوم درسا مشکل داری کدوم مباحث نتونستی کنکور قبل جواب بدی اول با اون درسها و فصلها شروع کن تا توشون استاد بشی.
هر جا هم نمیفهمی بیا اینجا سوال کن و مثل چسب بچسب به بچه ها تا برات توضیح بدن. 
اینکه قبول نمیشی به این دلیل هست که در نحوه خوندن مشکل داری ولی خودت شاید ندونی و بگی فلان رتبه برتر هم همینطور خونده. ولی باید در نظر بگیری اون رتبه برتر معلوم نیست چند سال بطور جدی داره میخونه. و ممکنه این روش برای تو کاربردی نباشه.
اگر در کاری بارها موفق نمیشیم معلومه روش ما اشکال داره ولی متوجهش نیستیم. اول مشکلاتتو حل کن بقیه مسائل حل میشه.
اینکه کتاب نظام قدیم یه چیز دیگه هست و .... بریز دور کتاب نظام جدید  ترجمه جدید همون کتابهاست و در کتاب زبان اصلیش هم این تغییرات داده شده و خیلی از مطالب اصلاح شده پس بهتر از کتابهای قدیمه.
ولی اگه فکر میکنی بازم میخوای نظام قدیم امتحان بدی خوب تحقیق کن و رو حرف بقیه اینکارو انجام نده بلکه خودت با  منطق و بدور از احساسی برخورد کردن  اینکارو انجام بده.

----------


## wonshower

> به هیچ عنوان قبول ندارم اگه کنکور نشه باقی هم نمیشه چون نمونه ها دیدم
> یه نمونه تو کتابخونه میشناختم هوشبری میخوند یه مدت ازش خبری نبود پرس و جو کردم بهم گفتن یه مقاله داده به ژورنال نیو ساینس ، اکسفورد دیده خوشش اومده بورسش کرده
> الان تو لندن پزشکی میخونه.
> تلگرام هم داره خواستی ایدیشو میفرستم برات
> 
> من خودمم الان یه مدته دنبال مقاله نویسی ام و روش های نوشتنش رو یاد گرفتم و یسری هم مقاله خوندم و مطمئم حداکثر چهار پنچ ماه دیگه اگه از سد داورا و ادیتور ها بگذره مقاله میدم بیرون


لطفا،ایدیشوبفرست ممنون

----------


## God_of_war

> کسایی که به درجات بالا در علم رسیدن واکثریت دانشمندان نخبه نبودن و تعداد معدودی از اونها نخبه بودن.
> ولی همشون یه چیز مشترک داشتن اونم پشتکار بود.
> خودشون هم همیشه اینو میگن. ببین چند تا از دانشمندان گفتن من نخبه هستم.
> 
> اخلاق بچه جدای از ژنتیک نیست ولی عامل محیطی نقش بسیار پر رنگی داره. که تربیت هم یکی از اون مسائل هست. اخلاق بچه بیشتر شبیه خانواده اش هست چون اینطور تربیت شده.
> اگه بهت بگن یه هواپیما بساز اول باید بری آموزش ببینی  تا بعد بتونی این کارو انجام بدی ولی پدرو مادر هم قبل از تربیت بچه دوره تربیت بچه و نحوه رفتار با بچه میبینن تو ایران غالب جامعه اینطور نیست. پس طبیعیه بچه پر از تضادهای گوناگون تو زندگی هست و پدرو مادر خیلی از کمبودها و مشکلات خودشونو تو ذهن بچه باقی میذارن.
> 
> اگه میخوای پیشرفت کنی  این افکارو بریز دور و تحت تاثیر چنین افکاری نباش و نتیجه  نگرفتن خودتو توجیه  نکن.
> دومین چیز غرورتو بریز سطل آشغال درشم ببند. اگه میخوای پیشرفت کننی خوب گوش بده خوب تحقیق کن و بعد تصمیم بگیر و عمل کن.
> ...


حرفات یه مشکل اساسی داره که الان دقیق خوندم دیدم همه ی زورت اینه که بگی نظام جدید بهتر از نظام قدیمه. این حرفت احمقانس هیچ برتری نداره نظام جدید اینکه میگی بهتر شده کتابای نظام جدید کجاش بهتر شده خیلی از نظام جدیدا برای اینکه مطلب رو بگیرن به علت نواقصی که کتابشون داره مجبورن به نظام قدیم مراجعه کنن. تنها برتری که داره عکس هاشه که اونم واسه کسی جذابه که کلا از درس دور بوده و تازه میخواد کنکور بده اره برای اون شخص مناسبه که اگه یه وقت پشت کنکورم موند دیگه به مشکل حذف نظام قدیم نخوره

----------


## sina_u

> حرفات یه مشکل اساسی داره که الان دقیق خوندم دیدم همه ی زورت اینه که بگی نظام جدید بهتر از نظام قدیمه. این حرفت احمقانس هیچ برتری نداره نظام جدید اینکه میگی بهتر شده کتابای نظام جدید کجاش بهتر شده خیلی از نظام جدیدا برای اینکه مطلب رو بگیرن به علت نواقصی که کتابشون داره مجبورن به نظام قدیم مراجعه کنن. تنها برتری که داره عکس هاشه که اونم واسه کسی جذابه که کلا از درس دور بوده و تازه میخواد کنکور بده اره برای اون شخص مناسبه که اگه یه وقت پشت کنکورم موند دیگه به مشکل حذف نظام قدیم نخوره


 تقریبا با توجه به پستهای قبلیت حدس میزدم برخوردت این باشه.
از اول هم اشتباه از من بود وقتمو تلف کردم و خواستم راهنمایت کنم. 
آدم کم عقل باید سرش هزار بار به سنگ بخوره تا بفهمه مشکل از کجاست.
معذرت برو همون راهی که میرفتی.

----------


## God_of_war

> تقریبا با توجه به پستهای قبلیت حدس میزدم برخوردت این باشه.
> از اول هم اشتباه از من بود وقتمو تلف کردم و خواستم راهنمایت کنم. 
> آدم کم عقل باید سرش هزار بار به سنگ بخوره تا بفهمه مشکل از کجاست.
> معذرت برو همون راهی که میرفتی.


الان من توهین کردم بهت؟
مرگ مغزی قبل اینکه نظام جدید نبود و همه نظام قدیم میدادن چطور همه قبول میشدن کم عقل تویی که یه کتابی که مغزمون چشامون بهش عادت کرده و تو ذهنش داره رو شیفت دلت می کنی میری نظام جدید که هیچ شناختی ازش نداری همین زیست دو سال طول کشید ماها درکش کنیم و تمومش کنیم کار احمقانه اینه که ۲ سال هم از عمرمو با زیست نظام جدید بگذرونم امسال هم اخرین دوره نظام قدیمه یا قبول میشیم یا کلا بیخیال میشیم یا میریم یه رشته دیگه ولی اگه نظام جدید بخونم یه ۵ سالم اینجا تلف میشه شما برو نظام جدید موفق باشی

----------


## امیدمحبی

> الان من توهین کردم بهت؟
> مرگ مغزی قبل اینکه نظام جدید نبود و همه نظام قدیم میدادن چطور همه قبول میشدن کم عقل تویی که یه کتابی که مغزمون چشامون بهش عادت کرده و تو ذهنش داره رو شیفت دلت می کنی میری نظام جدید که هیچ شناختی ازش نداری همین زیست دو سال طول کشید ماها درکش کنیم و تمومش کنیم کار احمقانه اینه که ۲ سال هم از عمرمو با زیست نظام جدید بگذرونم امسال هم اخرین دوره نظام قدیمه یا قبول میشیم یا کلا بیخیال میشیم یا میریم یه رشته دیگه ولی اگه نظام جدید بخونم یه ۵ سالم اینجا تلف میشه شما برو نظام جدید موفق باشی



دوست عزیز زیست نظام قدیم بود ک برای  سازگاری باهاش باید دوسال وقت میزاشتی چون گیاهی ژنتیکش بسیار دشوار بود اما زیسیت نظام جدید ساده شده  این حرف شما دقیقا بخاطر ذهنیتتون از زیست قدیمایس....بنظرم نظام جدید فوقالعاده سبک شده

----------


## God_of_war

> دوست عزیز زیست نظام قدیم بود ک برای  سازگاری باهاش باید دوسال وقت میزاشتی چون گیاهی ژنتیکش بسیار دشوار بود اما زیسیت نظام جدید ساده شده  این حرف شما دقیقا بخاطر ذهنیتتون از زیست قدیمایس....بنظرم نظام جدید فوقالعاده سبک شده


هر چقدرم راحت باشه به هر حال شکل ها و متن درس تغییر کرده اینا هم وقت میگیره من که انیشتین نیستم یه پشت کنکوری ام مطمئنا اگه اصولی خوانده بودم اولین کنکور قبول میشدم اینا رو هم بزاری کنار هزینه خرید کتاب میدونی چقد میشه همینجوریشم تو خونه سرباریم من خودم کار می کردم تا همین ماه قبل ولی میخوام اخرین شانسمو تو این کنکور بزارم و از همه چیم زدم ولی دیگه حوصله و پول خرید کتابای نظام جدید رو ندارم مطمئنم همه کسایی که تا اینجا خوندن با من موافقن این حرفا رو اونی میزنه که هیچی نخونده و براشم فرقی نداره امسال کدوم نظام شرکت کنه

----------


## امیدمحبی

> هر چقدرم راحت باشه به هر حال شکل ها و متن درس تغییر کرده اینا هم وقت میگیره من که انیشتین نیستم یه پشت کنکوری ام مطمئنا اگه اصولی خوانده بودم اولین کنکور قبول میشدم اینا رو هم بزاری کنار هزینه خرید کتاب میدونی چقد میشه همینجوریشم تو خونه سرباریم من خودم کار می کردم تا همین ماه قبل ولی میخوام اخرین شانسمو تو این کنکور بزارم و از همه چیم زدم ولی دیگه حوصله و پول خرید کتابای نظام جدید رو ندارم مطمئنم همه کسایی که تا اینجا خوندن با من موافقن این حرفا رو اونی میزنه که هیچی نخونده و براشم فرقی نداره امسال کدوم نظام شرکت کنه


درسته هرکس صلاح کار خودش میدونه

----------


## shirin....s

> کیا مثل من ناراحتن از خروج نظام قدیم  و ورود نظام جدید . یه جورایی نظام قدیم مثل رزیدنت اویل ۴ هر چقدر تمومش کنی بازم از اول بری حال میده. ولی ما هیچ وقت نتونستیم تمومش کنیم چه نوستالژی غم انگیزی . هر سال می گفتم این کنکور رو بدم کتابا رو میفروشم یه پولی به جیب میزنم انقدر لفتش دادم سال بعد باید بعد کنکور اتیشش بزنم با این انتخابی کردن نظام کنکور هم همه رفتن نظام جدید حتی  دیگه کلاس کنکور نظام قدیم هم برگزار نمیشه. فقط از نظام قدیم اسمش به جا مونده خودش دفن شد رفت . من که به شخصه اصلا با کتابای نظام جدید حال نمی کنم یاد کتاب داستان قصه های کودکی میوفتم که کارتونای رنگی داشت مخصوصا زیستش.


*من سال بعد به اون چیزی که میخوام برسم برلم فرق نمیکنه بسوزنمشون یا یفروشمش به خمیری برام هم مهم نیست تو چه سنی میرم پارسال افسرده بازی در اوردم بدبخت شدم امسال از این ادعا دیگه در نمیارم*  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## arshaa

> هر چقدرم راحت باشه به هر حال شکل ها و متن درس تغییر کرده اینا هم وقت میگیره من که انیشتین نیستم یه پشت کنکوری ام مطمئنا اگه اصولی خوانده بودم اولین کنکور قبول میشدم اینا رو هم بزاری کنار هزینه خرید کتاب میدونی چقد میشه همینجوریشم تو خونه سرباریم من خودم کار می کردم تا همین ماه قبل ولی میخوام اخرین شانسمو تو این کنکور بزارم و از همه چیم زدم ولی دیگه حوصله و پول خرید کتابای نظام جدید رو ندارم مطمئنم همه کسایی که تا اینجا خوندن با من موافقن این حرفا رو اونی میزنه که هیچی نخونده و براشم فرقی نداره امسال کدوم نظام شرکت کنه


اینارو بیخیال اینا همون قشر همیشه بهانه گیرن 
جون به جونشون کنی دنبال حاشیه ن امروز نظام جدید دادن بهتره قردا دوباره بحث سهمیه و تقلب پس فردا بحث اینکه نکنه سال دیگه نظام جدیدو سخت بدن بعدشم میشینن ایراد میگیرن به سیستم اموزشی کشور و خودشون به درو دیوار میزنن که اره همش که تقصیر ما نیست
۹۰ درصد کسایی که امروز نظام جدید نظام جدید میکنن همون تعویقیای متوهم قبل از کنکور هستن
طرف قبل کنکور هی میگفت وااای بچه ها اگه کسی چیزی نخونده زیست پیش ۲ و مشتق و کاربرد مشتق بخونه ریاضی رو خوب میزنه حالا بعد کنکور میگه چرا ما باید اینارو بخونیم ولی نظام جدید نخونه پس بریم نظام جدید ولشون کن

----------


## Hnie

> *من سال بعد به اون چیزی که میخوام برسم برلم فرق نمیکنه بسوزنمشون یا یفروشمش به خمیری برام هم مهم نیست تو چه سنی میرم پارسال افسرده بازی در اوردم بدبخت شدم امسال از این ادعا دیگه در نمیارم*


بنظرت میتونی؟؟میشه؟

----------


## sina_u

> مرگ مغزی قبل اینکه نظام جدید نبود و همه نظام قدیم میدادن چطور همه قبول میشدن


واقعا به این فکر نکرده بودم.
بازم عذر خواهی میکنم.

----------


## amureza

یه عده از دوستان که کل تلاششون اینه بگن اگه اون رشته ای که میخوای قبول نشدی هیچ ربطی به سهمیه و اشتباهات سنجش و اینا نداره و خودت مقصری که کم کاری کردی ، ادم میگه رتبه یک کنکور میشن اخرشم رتبه شون دو‌سه برابر ادم میاد

----------


## shirin....s

[QUOTE=Hnie;1509606]بنظرت میتونی؟؟میشه؟[/QUOT :Yahoo (110): *اره چرا نشه به قکر سنتم نباش ترم تابستونی ور مبداری من عقلم اینو بهم میگه چند سال سرکوفت و لودگی بچه فامیل پز دادنشونو تحمل عوضش یه عمر خوشحال باش که به علاقت رسیدی دیگه اون لحظه براشون میشم خانم دکتر برفما بالا بشین*

----------

